# Need advice - Potential Local 58 Apprentice Applicant



## RealDetroiter (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello everyone. I have been reading the boards for a bit trying to get a better understanding of what I may be getting myself into. Not in regards to what I would be doing as an apprentice, but more so if it is likely that I would have work to do given my current location (Detroit, MI) and the economic conditions here. When you are granted an apprenticeship, if there is not much work then what happens? I believe I read somewhere that once in the program, you have to find and apply for your own jobs? What if you have no luck? I'm just not sure that applying for an apprenticeship in my region given the current economic situation is the most prudent thing to do. Can someone shine a light on the subject in regards to the apprenticeship / no jobs situation?

I also understand that there has been some type of reform with these CE/CW positions being created. How might this effect me in regards to getting into the union, my pay, and how established union Journeymen view me? If I have constant work as an apprentice, what happens after I'm done in 5 years and there's still no work? Do I "have" to travel to get it? Given that it seems as if the CE/CW situation is sweeping the nation, is this a good time to get into the union when it seems as if the union is somewhat screwing it's older members? That what I'm getting from what I'm reading at least. Someone please help me out.

A bit about me:

I'm 25 years young, hard working, engineering college background (but no degree), currently working freelance contracting work (kitchen remodels, roofs, decks, etc.) and freelance computer tech work (web sites, viruses, backups, network setup, etc). I have worked with my hands all of my life and started residential electrical as a young boy. I'm pretty familiar with most AC residential wiring. I have ambitions to build my own companies (dealing with contracting/remodeling/redevelopment and IT, hence my current freelance work). Seems like an apprenticeship would be a decent fit. I do not have many financial obligations for I am living with my mother and helping out with my much younger brother in the home I was raised (in Detroit, scary right? - nahhh, not too much when you're from a nicer area here). Neither do I have kids and I have reliable transportation of my own. Thus if the pay is relatively low with these new positions coming into play, I should be OK. (sorry if this seems very detailed and unnecessary, but I feel that I would get better advice if you guys knew a bit more about me)

Also, anyone familiar with IBEW 58, because of extreme segregation between Detroit and the suburbs, is there any type of racial tension? I would not expect any, but I did notice that IBEW 58 is based out of Detroit and the JATC is in the suburb of Warren. Also, I get along with everyone and don't really fit a stereotype of a "Detroiter" or any really that much. I'm biracial and most people don't know "what" I am. It's actually quite funny.

Thanks to anyone who read all of this and can help guide me with my decision.

-RealDetroiter


----------



## jredwood301 (Feb 8, 2009)

Once in the program the apprenticeship director will find work for you. You dont apply for jobs when in the program. If there is no work and you need money you will have to go apply for jobs outside the electrical industry. Remember apprentices are cheap so they tend to stay employed more.

Cw/ce program will not affect you getting into the union. Most journeyman dont like the program. Apprentices are treated much better than ce/cw are. Journeyman (most of them) have a vested interest in teaching apprentices in the trade. After 5 years you will be considerd a journeyman so if you get laid off you will have to sign the book and wait for work. If you dont want to wait around for work in your local then you will have to go sign book 2 in other locals. Once you top out you can do what ever YOU want. You dont have to travel if dont want to.

If you are interested in a career in the electrical field the union can be a very lucrative place to start. Your training is all payed for by the local. And the njatc is the best program in the country. The union has been very good to my family and I. I am in the 5th year of the program and feel very fortunate to get accepted into the program. And also remember the electrical trade can not be shipped overseas and electricity is involved in every facet of life. So work can get slow at times but it will never go away so that equates to job security for life if your willing to follow the work.

Good luck getting in :thumbup:


----------



## RealDetroiter (Sep 4, 2011)

@ jredwood301

Thanks for the info, speedy reply, and encouraging words. Just curious, are you part of Local 58 and if so, what has been your work availability experience with the (really) bad economy in the metropolitan Detroit area? If not, please enlighten me with your experiences as a 5th year in a nevertheless nation-wide (almost) bad economy.

-RealDetroiter


----------



## jredwood301 (Feb 8, 2009)

No im in lu 557 Saginaw. I have been employed through my entire apprenticeship.
We have been very fortunate in saginaw to not really feel the full effect of the bad economy. Things do get a little slow from time to time but overall our book 1 stays clear for about 6-8 mths out of a year. We are a small local with only about 200 people. :thumbsup:


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

jredwood301 said:


> No im in lu 557 Saginaw. I have been employed through my entire apprenticeship.
> We have been very fortunate in saginaw to not really feel the full effect of the bad economy. Things do get a little slow from time to time but overall our book 1 stays clear for about 6-8 mths out of a year. We are a small local with only about 200 people. :thumbsup:


Good for you. Wish I was in your local!


----------



## RealDetroiter (Sep 4, 2011)

jredwood301 said:


> No im in lu 557 Saginaw. I have been employed through my entire apprenticeship.
> We have been very fortunate in saginaw to not really feel the full effect of the bad economy. Things do get a little slow from time to time but overall our book 1 stays clear for about 6-8 mths out of a year. We are a small local with only about 200 people. :thumbsup:


Wow, glad you've had such a good experience thus far. Anyone out there from Local 58 care to give me an idea about what my experience may be? (And if I should go ahead and go for it?) They will be making applications available (I believe) on the 12th of this month (1st working Monday of the month). Will I need to line up early for an application or will I just be able to stroll on in at any time throughout the day to pick one up?

-RealDetroiter


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

RealDetroiter said:


> Wow, glad you've had such a good experience thus far. Anyone out there from Local 58 care to give me an idea about what my experience may be? (And if I should go ahead and go for it?) They will be making applications available (I believe) on the 12th of this month (1st working Monday of the month). Will I need to line up early for an application or will I just be able to stroll on in at any time throughout the day to pick one up?
> 
> -RealDetroiter


 Going by your post it appears to me you have have a real interest in getting your life going in the right direction. I post from a biased slant of pro union and can tell you it is not the life for all. If your are dedicated to being proactive by being a productive worker as well as helping your local grow, I see a win win situation. I worked out of 58 in the late 90's and was in awe of the show of Brotherhood by most that plied the trade there. I hear since the economy is in the dumps that the Motorcity has fell on hard times. I would say apply, if you get in, work and or study hard, and if you run into times and find it hard to remember why you love what you do then, find some where else to earn what you get in life.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2018)

HELLPPP!!!! My son took his exam and did his interview, but hasn’t heard anything yet. Now he’s talking to a Navy recruiter because he’s tired of waiting around. Does anyuknow how they go about selecting their apprentice? We keep hearing about a shortage in the trades however it seems that it’s difficult to get into.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

The Union can take years to get into some locals, they don't open that many positions up.

He could probably get into a non-union apprenticeship a lot sooner, and if he wants to go the Union route then keep applying. 

You might be scared of your kid going the Navy route, but my brother served, grandfathers, cousins, uncles, etc.... All of them made great careers after their service capitalizing on what the military taught them. 

Tough place for a parent.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> HELLPPP!!!! My son took his exam and did his interview, but hasn’t heard anything yet. Now he’s talking to a Navy recruiter because he’s tired of waiting around. Does anyuknow how they go about selecting their apprentice? We keep hearing about a shortage in the trades however it seems that it’s difficult to get into.


4 Years in the military is a great way to start any career and if he stuck it out a decent retirement after 20.

Unions can be a pain to deal with when trying to get in the apprenticeship many times the Local treats them like dirt in my opinion, in lieu of keeping the prospective apprentice informed they keep them in the dark.


----------

